# Delicious quiche



## Saphellae (Apr 28, 2008)

I made a really delicious quiche on Saturday for dinner with pan seared scallops.  I put feta on the bottom of the crust, a bit of sauteed spinach on top of that, the egg/cream etc mixture, and topped it off with some thinly sliced flavorful tomatoes (took the seeds off).  Also topped with some fresh green chives. My S.O. had never liked quiche until this!

I also crumbled feta on the side so that we could have a bit with each bite. We love feta! (he's greek, too :p)


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 28, 2008)

"Real Men Don't Eat Quiche"

LOL - Looks great!  I've been wanting to make one of those.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 28, 2008)

That looks yummy!
Thanks!


----------



## Bilby (Apr 29, 2008)

looks good!!


----------



## Lisa Breuer (Apr 30, 2008)

Your quiche looks incredible.  I've got four pet laying hens and a refrigerator full of eggs.  Think I found a use for them!  Any suggestions on a quick easy crust for someone who lives over 30 miles from the nearest grocery store?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Lisa Breuer said:


> Your quiche looks incredible. I've got four pet laying hens and a refrigerator full of eggs. Think I found a use for them! Any suggestions on a quick easy crust for someone who lives over 30 miles from the nearest grocery store?


 
Don't forget creme brulee, I think someone here knows how to make it even - lol.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 30, 2008)

I can make a great creme brulee  

As for crust, I'm not sure. I bought mine lol.  I'm sure you can find an easy recipe for a great crust, or you can make it a la frittata! with no crust.  If you do that you might want to put it in an oven safe glass dish.


----------



## Lisa Breuer (Apr 30, 2008)

Seriously?  Creme brulee?  Oh, and I found a crust recipe of course.  I need to read more before  I ask questions!  But DO TELL about this creme brulee!  I love things that require real fire at some point in the process!  I'm going to have at least a dozen eggs left after the quiches.  Is that still creme brulee territory?


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 30, 2008)

Lisa, here is the recipe I use for creme brulee:

2 cups of heavy cream
6 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp of pure vanilla extract
1/2 tbsp sugar for afterwards on each ramekin
fresh raspberries/blackberries/grapes, whatever

Bring cream to a gentle boil, stirring constantly to make sure it doesn't burn on the bottom.  While that is happening, separate the egg yolks from the white.

(The way I seperate them is by cracking them gently all around on the counter so it makes a nice even crack, then splitting it into my fingers and letting the white leak between them while the yolk stays on my fingers.  If you get any white stuff on the yolk, just pick it away gently with a fork.)

Beat the 6 egg yolks with the 1/2 cup of sugar and the vanilla.  I like to use my braun hand mixer for this, but on gentle. If you whisk the eggs too much the creme brulee will be really bubbly.  It is your preference, really.  Next, pour the heavy cream very slowly, a bit at a time while stirring.  Be careful at this step, or else you will have scrambled eggs.

After it is mixed well, sieve through a strainer to get any of the yucky bits from the egg.  If you did it right there shouldn't be much.  Pour into ramekins (this recipe makes between 6-8 depending on the size of them).  If you are using deeper ramekins rather than shallow and wide ramekins, make sure not to overfill or the creme won't cook properly and it will be runny.

Bake in a water bath at 300F for between 30-35 minutes. Try and get the water bath to come up 3/4 of the way to the top of the ramekins to ensure even cooking. To check for doneness, grab a pair of tongs and wrap rubber bands around each end to securely grab the ramekins, and jiggle them a bit. You want the ramekins to be a bit jiggly in the centre. 

**note, I have found that depending on what type of ramekin you use - deeper, or shallow and wide, the cooking time / doneness will vary.  I say that after 30 minutes, keep checking them every 5 minutes by jiggling if you are using deeper ramekins. 

Let them cool for a little bit then wrap them in plastic wrap (make sure it doesn't touch the surface or else it will stick). Stick em in the fridge overnight so that they set properly.

To serve them, remove from the fridge, sprinkle sugar and ensure its spread evenly.  Use a blow torch to scorch it.  Garnish with any fruit and serve it!  You can also experiment with different flavors of creme brulee like chocolate or coffee, lemon.. etc.. be creative!

I hope this helps you Lisa, it'll use up a half dozen easy!


----------



## Lisa Breuer (Apr 30, 2008)

lol!  Thank you!  I need to make a run into town I can tell.  You guys are giving me all these great ideas and I need the ingreds.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 30, 2008)

Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## mittshel (May 1, 2008)

Looks scrumptious!  We also love Feta and will be having your quiche soon.  Since I started buying Marie Callendars frozen pie crusts, never make my own.  Thanks for the mouth watering pictures.


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

Here is the recipe I used, it turned out delicious and moist.

Not sure on the dough recipe, but you can find a quick pastry dough recipe somewhere on the net.

1 tbsp olive oil
2 cups fresh spinach leaves, trimmed and washed (I used maybe a cup, I didn't want it to overpower the feta)
4 large eggs
2/3 cups creme fraiche, or heavy cream, or milk
1/3 cup feta cheese (i used alot more than this)
1 tomato (seedless if you like, I just took the mush parts out of the tomato after I sliced it so it looked nicer)
2 cloves of minced garlic
pepper
fresh chives

Crumble the feta cheese on the bottom of the crust, covering it.

Pour the olive oil into a saucepan and sautée the spinach for a minute, then put the spinach over the feta cheese.

Beat the eggs, garlic and creme together, and pour over the top of the feta cheese and spinach.

Place thinly sliced tomatoes on top of the quiche carefully (they sink if you plop em down).

Chives and green pepper go on top. Bake at 350 F for 45 minutes.

If you use a frozen pie crust, bake it in the oven beforehand for a few minutes or else your quiche will have a mushy crust.


----------



## mittshel (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for posting your quiche recipe.  Was hoping you would.


----------



## legend_018 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks, I might give this a try.


----------



## blissful (May 4, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Here is the recipe I used, it turned out delicious and moist.
> 
> Not sure on the dough recipe, but you can find a quick pastry dough recipe somewhere on the net.
> 
> ...


Your post inspired our breakfast, more of a fritata type quiche. 
A large pie pan with melted butter, smashed leftover potatoes, garlic, into a crust shape on the bottom of the pan. Added: ramps, red onions, chives, bell peppers, crab meat, black olives, steamed brocoli, and a mixture of milk/eggs/mustard powder/salt, topped with colby jack shredded cheese. Bake at 350° F for 45 minutes. 
(We don't get good feta here in the midwest, usually it's too salty, I'll have to learn to make my own to get any good stuff.)
Thank you for the inspiration! ~Blissful


----------



## Saphellae (May 4, 2008)

That sounds great, Blissful!!

I am making a crab meat quiche tonight for my S.O's breakfasts this week. You've given me a couple of ideas for extra ingredients.


----------

